# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Guns are crappy in dreams

## Mikekan

Does anyone else have this problem: whenever I am using a firearm in my dreams whether I am lucid or not, the guns never fire bullets. Not only that but some times it is like I am using an imaginary gun altogether (the gun is invisible?) Guns don't have any explosive kick and sometimes when I point them at dcs and other objects they do nothing at all.
If you have a solution for this please give me an idea. could it be that I have never fired a real gun in waking life?

----------


## Eminence~

It very well could be because you've never fired a real gun. Your subconscious draws on experiences to make your dreams. That is not to say that if you haven't experienced something, you can't dream it. I think we all know that's not true. Flying? Yeah. Your mind will take something that's similar, and combine it with what it thinks that thing would be like, like shooting a gun. If you've never done anything even close to firing a gun, your subconscious is just guessing.

----------


## Wavefunction

As Eminence said, its probably because you have never fired a gun in real life. However, that shouldn't prevent you from having the feeling. Try asking a DC to help you or something - I'm sure your own mind can come up with a pretty close estimation. You've probably seen movies with guns - your mind could use that to start out.

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

I once shot at someone many times and they kept coming back to life ::?:  I mostly think is what you would expect to happened. I guess expectation is the key.

If you expect that gun of yours to work, you should expect a fire threshing bullet to come out of it with tremendous speed before you shoot it  ::D:

----------


## mylucidworld

The only weapons i have fired are silly string and shower gel (well they ain't exactly weapons) and they were as in real life, but i have used both of those in real life so i know what to expect. i would like to use guns but i can't summon things.

----------


## ninja9578

You don't need guns in dreams  :smiley:   If you're good enough to conjure up a gun then you're good enough to kill something with your mind.

----------


## Wavefunction

> You don't need guns in dreams  If you're good enough to conjure up a gun then you're good enough to kill something with your mind.



I don't think the point is to kill a DC, the point is to shoot the gun itself...  :smiley:

----------


## Moonbeam

Guns are like other mechanical or electric devices in dreams--they don't work well.  It doesn't matter how many times you shoot a gun IRL, in dreams they aren't going to work a lot of times.

I used to have the same problem--I would be in a situation where I had to use a gun and:  it wouldn't fire; it would fall apart in my hands; the shells would fall out of the gun; the bullets would be affected strangely by gravity and not go very far.  This is not from inexperience with guns IRL--it's a common dream sign, like cars driving funny and light switches not working.

I used to wish I could get them to work, so I could defend myself when necessary.  They seem to have become less necessary in one way--not so many surprise situations, I guess, and not so many DC's that need shooting; also I have found other things that work to ward off the DC's.  

So I don't have any advice on how to get them to work; except that you may find that you don't really need them, sooner or later.

----------


## harrystamper

Man, I have had the same trouble in my dreams. Only I have never been Lucid when I've fired the gun. Last time there were like an army after me, and I was running and hiding behind corners, shooting at the soldiers. But the only thing that came out of my gun was water! Man that was frustrating. I even tossed a handgranade after them with no apperent effect  :Sad: 

I have shot guns, tossed granades and stuff in the army, so I know how it feels to use the real stuff, but this didn't help me. So i guess Moonbeam is right about the mechanical and electrical devices. But I bet it is possible to learn, if you try hard  :smiley:

----------


## Abra

As others have said, guns malfunction just like other machines in dreams. In my last (and only recorded) gun dream, I was only faintly lucid, and was very frustrated that the bullets would not penetrate through the skin of my opponent.

----------


## ninja9578

Maybe play with guns that you see used a lot.  I'll bet I wouldn't be able to get a AK47 to work, but a Halo plasma rifle I could get going or a BFG from DOOM

----------


## NeoSioType

I found dreams aren't very likely to be subjected to change. This can be why light switches don't work or televisions, or any thing else mechanical like Moonbeam and Abra said. I doubt the reason for the faulty gun not to be because your inexperience, because I'm sure your mind can replicate feelings based on what you think they should feel like.

----------


## PNG_pyro

I dunno; my two last dreams with guns in them seemed to work. In the first one, me and a freind were storming a factory, (non-lucid) and I had a rifle; I didn't feel the kick, but it seemed to frag people well enough. The next I was lucid, and I got shot a couple times by a DC. I heard the report, but the bullets didn't feel like much. I just spat them out and willed the guy out of existence.

----------


## Kael Seoras

> I once shot at someone many times and they kept coming back to life



I've never had guns in dreams, but one time an emu was attacking me (don't ask, I don't know either  ::lol::  ) and I kept kicking it and it kept falling but it wouldn't stop attacking me no matter how many times I kicked it. Freaking powerful kicks too! Probably drew on karate experience, I was a brown belt at the time so I knew how to kick, but that stupid emu wouldn't give up!

That dream was scary I saw the emu and I looked away so that I wouldn't provoke it but when I looked back it was running at me with the scariest face in the world I just went crazy kicking it  ::lol::  If only it was a lucid dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Torcher

Most of the time guns don't work, I agree. However, I had a dream not too long ago where I killed about 30 people, like living an online game really. Only thing is that the trigger was hard to pull. But yea, most of the time the guns in my dreams either always miss or don't fire at all.

----------


## Cut

The only lucid dream I've ever had was years ago, before I knew anything about it. It was a recurring dream about a demonic dog that chased me around my neighborhood. The second time the dream started, I thought to myself, "This is a dream, and I could stop that dog with some weapons." So I "pulled out" two chain guns and blew it away ^-^

----------


## Wildman

Although many people have problems with guns and other machines, like has been said, I find this is not necessarily true for me. I can't recall when a gun hasn't worked in a dream for me, and though I have never fired one, there was one dream in particular where it felt extremely realistic (as far as I know), with a recoil and everything. 

It could either just be a normal part of your dreams, or perhaps it's happening simply because you expect it to be happening. A lot of what we are told or read about our dreams shapes the "rules" in our dreams. Our expectations play a big role in determining what works or doesn't in a dream, sometimes to the point where we start thinking certain things simply can't be done in the dreamworld. 

Further reading on this: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=46571

----------


## Kanano

Yeah, I've had this happen to me a lot before in dreams. Happened last night actually. I tried firing at a zombie, and I heard bullet sounds and felt vibrations but when I looked down, I wasn't holding anything. 


I think it's the person who's using the gun that depends on if it works or not. Like, if you don't like causing pain to something else, you won't be able to fire, but you could also fire because you have to.

----------


## Kane

I've had a dream where I was using a gun an it worked perfectly! I was using the Assault Rifle from F.E.A.R. Haha awesome dream. If you've played F.E.A.R. you'll know exactly what it was like. But the best part of all was that the entire dream was in slow motion. So I could dodge bullets and see the bullet trails from my gun and all also like F.E.A.R. !  ::goodjob:: 

There was no blood though... which was probably good. The bullets just left holes in the DC's clothes..thats about it.

screenshot ! :

----------


## conisag

Doesnt matter if he wants to kill it with his mind or not, its usually more fun and closer to reality to shoot at a DC

----------


## Brian1

gravity often does not exist in dreams because a dream cannot accurately fool your mind into feeling like you are in a car that is hitting the brakes or firing a gun.

if you have ever had a dream where you are trying to fire a gun i am willing to bet that there is no kick back for the firing of the gun.... i dont know if your mind would still have the gun work without the kickback, it would have to be a pretty futuristic or strange weapon to work without that effect of gravity......

This gravity effect takes place in my dreams several times when I am trying to furiously hit the brakes on a vehicle I'm driving, the car just keeps going and you crash or it just refuses for the brakes to work and you drive right off the edge of a high cliff.

I have researched this gravity problem in dreams and I think the best explanation is this... when you are laying in bed, your body rests as it is dreaming... therefore if you fall off of your bed, you will feel the kick of reality/gravity as you fall. but if you remain laying down, the fact that your body is stationary, means that you are not going to feel the strong PULL of a vehicle that you are accustomed to when you are inside of a vehicle when it is using the brakes and stopping its forward momentum.

It's really frustrating to me when I can't stop a moving vehicle in my dreams, because It always causes my drive to end with a crash. I'm sur its just as frustratingfor you to not be able to fire a gun.... but I'm trying to think and I don't think I've had this problem.... maybe Its because I play online first person shooters alot with my friend on xbox live so my mind had very little association with the kickback of a weapon. I just see it on the screen but only feel a slight vibration from the controller. thats hilarious though.

----------


## elucid

Next time try to not think about it too much, that could in my opinion pose resistance to the normal flow of the dream.

----------


## Drokens

I've had many dreams involving guns and most of the time they don't seem to work. Once in a while I'll be able to kill somebody with it, but it is still not "normal". Once, I shot at somebody and there was no sound. When I looked he was bleeding from the neck as if I had shot him. Other times, I pull the trigger and nothing ever happens.

 I'd agree that it's like light switches and such. But hell, I'm unsure why this type of stuff doesn't work.

----------


## Shadow27

Guns in my dreams always end up being airsoft guns  :tongue2: 
They work perfectly fine though.

I'm sure if I was lucid they would work like real guns.

----------


## Different

I've fired a gun before in real life.
To be honest, I don't want to fire guns in my dreams. I want a scimitar. I want medieval weapons, guns are boring. Sword fights are great!
I also hope to do what Deidera, a character from the anime 'naruto' does.
His hand has a mouth, and eats clay in a bag he carries. it then spits out an origami paper bird which Deidera throws at people. The bird flies at them and Deidera shouts 'KAI!' and the bird explodes!

----------

